# Deloitte real estate outlook - US Commercial Leases



## onq (31 Mar 2010)

Forgive me if this isn't the appropriate forum to post this in.

I subscribe to Deloitte feeds on some subjects and I received this link which I thought I'd pass on to AAM:

Deloitte real estate outlook

[broken link removed]

This is about the US Market and for me the essential comment in the Executive Summary was this:

_• Maturing debt. 
__Seventy percent of executives said their company had debt maturing over the next three years on properties in its real estate portfolio. Two thirds of these executives said their company planned to refinance, which could prove challenging given tighter credit conditions._​We've already seen what the sub-prime market collapse has done to Irish Banking via the globalized market and securitization of debt.

What happens if a significant proporation of the commercial market - a far larger market I suspect - cannot pay its leases?

Is this another way of losses heading down the tracks to the Irish banks?

Are we ring-fenced against this kind of fallout going forward?

ONQ.


----------

